

Exclusive video: Steve Ballmer's intense, tearful goodbye to Microsoft - moinnadeem
http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/27/4779036/exclusive-video-steve-ballmers-intense-tearful-goodbye-to-microsoft

======
vukmir
I like this guy.

P.S. I wanted to write a more elaborate comment, but it all boils down to the
sentence above.

------
gum_ina_package
Despite focusing too much on profits and not enough on products/experiences,
during the early 2000s, Ballmer was one of the good guys. His passion and
heart is so old school and very much unique to him compared to the rest of the
industry.

He'll be a tough one to replace.

------
innino
I wonder why exactly he's leaving.

